# Vidéo AE+ AEC + Souper des modos + Métro + BigBisou + ...



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, la vidéo de l'AppleExpo 2004 est en ligne. J'ai fait ça en vitesse. Le son étant très mauvais, j'ai mis de la musique sauf pour une scène...  (Amok, Bengili,...) C'est ici. 
Désolé pour les petites connections mais c'est 8 minutes, 12,7 mo.   

Pour la musique, en 1° nous avons:
No One Is Innocent: Révolution.com 

en 2° nous avons:
Le formidable groupe belge Soldout. 

en 3°:
La formidable française Miss Kittin. 

en 4° Anthony Rother sur une compile de Dr Lektroluv 

en 5° Dexter également sur une compile de Dr Lektroluv.

J'ai du faire des coupes.  il me reste deux trois perles...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Bravo Paul ... c'est ... comment dire ... c'est bien plaisant tout ça !!!


----------



## anntraxh (22 Septembre 2004)

merci Paul !    

tu nous mettras les perles aussi, hein ???? steuplait ...............  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2004)

Magnifique Paul... Là je suis au boulot... j'ai visionné très rapidement...    

Vais zieuter ça ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

excellent boulot


----------



## iMax (22 Septembre 2004)

Héhé, c'est moins pire que ce que j'aurais cru


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2004)

Anthony Rother et le manque de lumière te sauvent, Polo


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Anthony Rother et le manque de lumière te sauvent, Polo



 _Nous_ sauvent tu veux dire...      :rose:   Bon... il reste les rush...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Anthony Rother et le manque de lumière te sauvent, Polo


On sent le clubber de la première heure là   montre voir tes pupilles ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

En tt cas la zique déchire :love: 

Tu me donnes l'adresse de ton discaire?


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

Excellent
 :rateau:  :love:


----------



## bengilli (22 Septembre 2004)

je me suis pas reconnu 

Bravo paul, et vivement la suite de nos aventures


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> je me suis pas reconnu
> 
> Bravo paul, et vivement la suite de nos aventures


et tu n'as même pas embrassé le gars au gout de métro


----------



## molgow (22 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En tt cas la zique déchire :love:



Les musiques sont sympas et plutôt bien choisies !

Bravo


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2004)

Arghhhh le bisou sur la bouche au ralenti! 

hello evrybodi!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> hello evrybodi!



Bonsoir, Ta Majesté.


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

absolutely fabulous !!!!!     

juste une petite remarque si je puis me permettre, ce qui aurait été absolument génial, c'est un petit trombinoscope ! histoire de savoir qui est qui, parce que moi qui n'est jamais pu participer à quoi que ce soit avec vous, et qui ne peux aller à l'AE cette année et bien je ne sais pas qui est qui    

sinon bravo c'est génial !!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> absolutely fabulous !!!!!
> 
> juste une petite remarque si je puis me permettre, ce qui aurait été absolument génial, c'est un petit trombinoscope ! histoire de savoir qui est qui, parce que moi qui n'est jamais pu participer à quoi que ce soit avec vous, et qui ne peux aller à l'AE cette année et bien je ne sais pas qui est qui
> 
> sinon bravo c'est génial !!



Moi c'est Webo... :casse:  



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> hello evrybodi!



Salut Amok.


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2004)

Back from la patrie de Silvia. Tranways et Porto à Gogo, un peu parti, un peu naze !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

He's back !  Hello !


Foguenne, bravo pour le travail sur la vidéo.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> He's back !  Hello !




Debout la M4K


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> absolutely fabulous !!!!!
> 
> juste une petite remarque si je puis me permettre, ce qui aurait été absolument génial, c'est un petit trombinoscope ! histoire de savoir qui est qui, parce que moi qui n'est jamais pu participer à quoi que ce soit avec vous, et qui ne peux aller à l'AE cette année et bien je ne sais pas qui est qui
> 
> sinon bravo c'est génial !!



Si tu vas sur cette page-ci  , sur celle-là et enfin sur cette dernière, tu auras le nom d'un grand nombre de participants.


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si tu vas sur cette page-ci  , sur celle-là et enfin sur cette dernière, tu auras le nom d'un grand nombre de participants.




génial !! c'est terrible de voir à qui on s'adresse !!   


il y en a plein que je ne voyais pas comme ça !!   c'est drôle de les découvrir en photo !!
promis à la prochaine AE je vien montrer ma frimousse


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2004)

Bravo pour la vidéo, ça donnerait envie d'être modo


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> génial !! c'est terrible de voir à qui on s'adresse !!



et encore tu m'as pas vu  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour la vidéo, ça donnerait envie d'être modo



Ah, tu veux postuler ?!


----------



## semac (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu m'as pas vu  :affraid:




vas-y envoi une photo


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu m'as pas vu  :affraid:



Quand je t'ai cherché pour faire une photo tu étais déjà parti. 
Je ne te louperais pas l'année prochaine.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand je t'ai cherché pour faire une photo tu étais déjà parti.
> Je ne te louperais pas l'année prochaine.



t'avais un pb de batterie, je crois...  

suis sur le groupe "4 septembre" n° 39


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Septembre 2004)

Euh c'est quand la prochaine AES ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est quand la prochaine AES ?



voilà un garçon qui sait aller droit à l'essentiel


----------



## Foguenne (22 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'avais un pb de batterie, je crois...
> 
> suis sur le groupe "4 septembre" n° 39



héhé, très juste, comme j'ai le fichier original à 5 million de pixelles...  

Voici Lemmy et sa superbe machine.


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est quand la prochaine AES ?


Début décembre à Liège


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, très juste, comme j'ai le fichier original à 5 million de pixelles...
> 
> Voici Lemmy et sa superbe machine.



   

mon pismo est comme moi au saut du lit...    

merci, Paul


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2004)

Faut qu'on tchatte de musik, un de ces 4, Paul


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et encore tu m'as pas vu  :affraid:



On s'est aussi raté... Vraiment dommage...  Pourtant j'étais aussi à la photo des portables. :love:   Une prochaine fois j'espère.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On s'est aussi raté... Vraiment dommage...  Pourtant j'étais aussi à la photo des portables. :love:   Une prochaine fois j'espère.



bien sur  j'y compte bien


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, très juste, comme j'ai le fichier original à 5 million de pixelles...
> 
> Voici Lemmy et sa superbe machine.



J'en étais sûr, tous les pervers ont une veste jaune


----------



## bengilli (23 Septembre 2004)

Pour les parigos (et oui, il en reste...) Sold Out passe au nouveau casino (Oberkampf) le 30 septembre :

http://www.nouveaucasino.net/nc.html

je vais y aller


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Nous_ sauvent tu veux dire...      :rose:   Bon... il reste les rush...



Non, non. Le sauve. Pour nous, la rédemption, faut pas y compter, mon WebO. Enfin, moi qui n'y ai jamais cru, je me suis fais une raison rapidement 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On sent le clubber de la première heure là   montre voir tes pupilles ?










 




			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhh le bisou sur la bouche au ralenti!
> 
> hello evrybodi!



Hé ! Un Amok, encore tout balloné de son porc aux palourdes 
Ca va mon loup ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2004)

A pas peur, a pas peur :affraid:   


PS: Yeh!


----------



## guytantakul (23 Septembre 2004)

Bon, j'arrive en retard, j'ai rien lu, juste regardé...
Super bande-son (bises à Kittin) ! ... mais casting déplorable  
Bravo pour le montage !  (et la prestation scénique de WebO qui m'a touché )


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Pour les parigos (et oui, il en reste...) Sold Out passe au nouveau casino (Oberkampf) le 30 septembre :
> 
> http://www.nouveaucasino.net/nc.html
> 
> je vais y aller


 Tu fais chier j'ai la vie de garcon a enterrer sinon j'aurais viendu


----------



## loudjena (23 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, la vidéo de l'AppleExpo 2004 est en ligne. J'ai fait ça en vitesse. Le son étant très mauvais, j'ai mis de la musique sauf pour une scène...  (Amok, Bengili,...) C'est ici.
> Désolé pour les petites connections mais c'est 8 minutes, 12,7 mo.
> 
> Pour la musique, en 1° nous avons:
> ...



Merci Paul  :love: Bien vu la musique, on croirais que tout le monde danse dans le métro et que vous êtes tous stones complet au repas des modos. Sans dec', z'avez mangé quoi ce soir là ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul  :love: Bien vu la musique, on croirais que tout le monde danse dans le métro et que vous êtes tous stones complet au repas des modos. Sans dec', z'avez mangé quoi ce soir là ?



On s'est rattrapé _après_ le repas des modos...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Septembre 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Merci Paul  :love: Bien vu la musique, on croirais que tout le monde danse dans le métro et que vous êtes tous stones complet au repas des modos. Sans dec', z'avez mangé quoi ce soir là ?



C'est vrai qu'à ce repas, c'était un bordel incroyable. Entre les flash qui crépitaient, un zoz et sa caméra, des chercheurs de réseaux, .... la serveuse était un peu perdue.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> la serveuse était un peu perdue.



T'es sur que c'était une serveuse, et pas un serveur? :hein:  :hein:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (24 Septembre 2004)

Ah, toi aussi tu fais de la pub pour Soldout ? C'est bien, faut défendre les produits du terroir !


----------



## mado (24 Septembre 2004)

soldout, donc. pas mal du tout.

quant à la vidéo, j'aime bien la fin   . 
pour le reste j'avais déjà eu quelques echos , mais manquait les images...
merci foguenne.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2004)

C'est marrant, je le voyais plus grand l'Amok... :sifle:


----------



## Lio70 (24 Septembre 2004)

Bravo Paul, et merci!  :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, je le voyais plus grand l'Amok... :sifle:



C'est pas très gentil pour la plétore de ceux qui sont plus petits que moi ! Et si mes renseignements sont bons, je suis plus grand que Napoléon ! 

Ceci étant, le fait d'avoir des jambes de 45 centimètres a un avantage : le port des cuissardes m'est interdit (je n'en trouve pas a ma taille, et celles que j'ai essayées me faisaient très mal aux testicules). De cette façon, personne ne me confond avec Francis Lalane!  

Petit, j'étais beaucoup plus grand*. Que des désavantages. Mes camarades de classe me jetaient des pierres au visage -enfin, essayaient car mon nombril, devant le peu de force de ces jeunes bras adolescents et filiformes était en permanence d'un bleu profond strié de mauve-.

Maintenant que je suis tout petit, mais bien plus grand*, ma vie est un bonheur : dans le métro, je peux regarder sous les jupes des filles simplement en faisant mine d'observer le plan des stations**. En vérité je vous le dit : pour etre un bon voyeur, il faut avoir les épaules au niveau du banc. D'ailleurs je pense serieusement à subir une ablation des rotules. 3 centimètres de gagnés, sans parler d'un style alpin bien plus fluide sur les descentes. De cette facon, j'anticipe la future mode (qui ne saurait tarder) des jupes aux genoux.  

_* J'adore cette langue***. Si cela ne tenait qu'a moi, j'interdirais à tous ceux qui ne vivent pas dans l'héxagone de la pratiquer. Il est quand meme scandaleux de voir des Belges et des Suisses, voir des Québéquois l'utiliser : la francophonie est une horreur. Après nous nous retrouvons avec des propos dénués de sens. Faites une expérience : lors d'un repas a Montréal, dites que vous adorez jouer avec vos gosses, succès garanti ou mariage annulé.

** Somme toute, le bonheur est simple : c'est avoir accès a ce qui est refusé aux autres. En l'occurence, tous les revers de jupes ne valent pas le coup de périscope mais l'interdit l'emporte sur la raison ou le bon gout, comme le vent d'automne se charge des feuilles mortes.

*** Ceci n'est pas une citation qui leverait un coin de voile sur ma vie personnelle, même si souvent entendu, evidemment****. Car on peut dire que les Belges ou les Suisses (enfin, certains) ont en commun avec nous le langage, mais surement pas la langue. Tout est question d'utilisation.

**** l'Amok dit parfois des choses que je réprouve totalement, et son utilisation des renvois de bas de page est vraiment pénible. Note de Pascal.  _


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Faites une expérience : lors d'un repas a Montréal, dites que vous adorez jouer avec vos gosses, succès garanti ou mariage annulé.



Pire, dites : "je joue avec les gosses du voisin" !!!    :rateau:   

Nota : à ne surtout pas essayer en Belgique...    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette langue. Si cela ne tenait qu'a moi, j'interdirais à tous ceux qui ne vivent pas dans l'héxagone de la pratiquer. Il est quand meme scandaleux de voir des Belges et des Suisses, voir des Québéquois l'utiliser : la francophonie est une horreur.



Toutefois pas besoin d'un adaptateur pour apprendre par la méthode Assimile, vu que c'est la même langue.


----------



## Juste en passant (30 Septembre 2004)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pire, dites : "je joue avec les gosses du voisin" !!!  :rateau:
> 
> Nota : à ne surtout pas essayer en Belgique...  :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

Juste une petite remontée  

Paul, il est où le reste de la Vidéo


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Janvier 2005)

aussi soudainement ?  :love:


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> aussi soudainement ?  :love:



oui, c'est depuis qu'il a vu une photo de benjamin sur un banc en sortie du lou


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> aussi soudainement ?  :love:



Oui je sais ça fait mal :casse: mais bon, le reste de la vidéo doit valloir le coup, j'ai eu des infos comme quoi un certain Weboliver pourrai être mit en cause et aussi un certain Benjamin  Mais pas plus d'infos là dessus


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est depuis qu'il a vu une photo de benjamin sur un banc en sortie du lou



C'est sutrout quand un dénommé Benjamin a menacé de bannir tous les Forums :affraid:


----------



## Mille Sabords (23 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Paul pour le remarquable choix de la bande son


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> C'est sutrout quand un dénommé Benjamin a menacé de bannir tous les Forums :affraid:



tu parle de ça ?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite remontée
> 
> Paul, il est où le reste de la Vidéo



Il y a un reste ?   
Faudra que j'aille voir ça.


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

En tout cas, c'est sacrément bien réalisé, Paul.  :love:


_ça me fera de la peine de te faire exécuter quand on aura gagné la révolution_


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un reste ?
> Faudra que j'aille voir ça.



J'ai hâte :love:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un reste ?
> Faudra que j'aille voir ça.



Non non...  



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais ça fait mal :casse: mais bon, le reste de la vidéo doit valloir le coup, j'ai eu des infos comme quoi un certain Weboliver pourrai être mit en cause et aussi un certain Benjamin  Mais pas plus d'infos là dessus



 :hein:  :hein: J'ai un blanc là.


----------

